# Slick eq - tdr vos



## ceemusic (Mar 28, 2014)

This free eq just released-

http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-vos-slickeq/


----------



## apessino (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome stuff! 8)


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Mar 28, 2014)

TDR stuff is awesome. thanks for the link  wish I could get a low cost EQ similar to the Fabfilter Pro-Q, the interface just makes music fun


----------



## Vin (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't believe it's free. Amazing plugin.


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 29, 2014)

Can't recommend this EQ enough


----------



## danielcartisano (Apr 1, 2014)

DAYUMMM Nice find!! Thanks!


----------



## Den (Apr 17, 2014)

ThomasL @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> Can't recommend this EQ enough



Me too.
Copy and Paste into EQ right click on the presets menu..

SSL E Channel sound:
<TokyoDawnLabs lowBandGainParam="0.0" lowBandFreqParam="80" lowBandShapeParam="On" midBandGainParam="0.0" midBandFreqParam="2500" highBandGainParam="0.0" highBandFreqParam="12000" highBandShapeParam="On" eqModelParam="German" eqSatParam="On" hpFreqParam="Off" outSatModelParam="Deep" outSatDriveParam="15.5" outGainParam="0.0" bypassParam="Off" modeParam="Stereo" lowBandBypassParam="Off" midBandBypassParam="Off" highBandBypassParam="Off" autoGainParam="Off"/>

Edited. Copy paste error..

And Neve 1081 EQ sound:

<TDRVOSSlickEQ lowBandGainParam="0.0" lowBandFreqParam="700" lowBandShapeParam="On" midBandGainParam="0.0" midBandFreqParam="2814" highBandGainParam="0.0" highBandFreqParam="8190" highBandShapeParam="On" eqModelParam="German" eqSatParam="Off" hpFreqParam="Off" outSatModelParam="Silky" outSatDriveParam="15.5" outGainParam="0.0" bypassParam="Off" modeParam="Stereo" lowBandBypassParam="Off" midBandBypassParam="Off" highBandBypassParam="Off" autoGainParam="Off"/>

Those presets over perform many simulations out there.

For sharing.
o-[][]-o


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 17, 2014)

Den @ Fri Apr 18 said:


> Me too.
> Copy and Paste into EQ right click on the presets menu..
> 
> SSL E Channel sound:
> ...



Ummm, I don't know where you are getting that from, but in the interest of setting the record straight, no preset will give you an "SSL channel sound", nor a "Neve EQ sound". It is a common misconception that turning a few knobs on a plug in will give you the same sound as if you were working on a real analog desk. Nothing could be further from the truth. Those ^ presets will NOT give you the sound of the aforementioned modules. There are far too many variables for that to ever happen.

Cheers.


----------



## Den (Apr 17, 2014)

Those presets are mine. And everybody knows that every simulation plugin sounds different, so this is more like style of EQ that is very useable against all those simulations. How many simulation you tried against these? None?
Just theory...

Well I prefer SSL E channel on Slick EQ over Waves E channel.


----------



## Den (Apr 28, 2014)

Neve 1073

<TDRVOSSlickEQ lowBandGainParam="0.0" lowBandFreqParam="80" lowBandShapeParam="On" midBandGainParam="0.0" midBandFreqParam="360" highBandGainParam="0.0" highBandFreqParam="4358" highBandShapeParam="Off" eqModelParam="German" eqSatParam="Off" hpFreqParam="Off" outSatModelParam="Deep" outSatDriveParam="15.5" outGainParam="0.0" bypassParam="Off" modeParam="Stereo" lowBandBypassParam="Off" midBandBypassParam="Off" highBandBypassParam="Off" autoGainParam="Off"/>

Impossible to match the curves, but just behavior.


----------



## Den (Apr 28, 2014)

SSL X-EQ

<TDRVOSSlickEQ lowBandGainParam="0.0" lowBandFreqParam="690" lowBandShapeParam="On" midBandGainParam="0.0" midBandFreqParam="2881" highBandGainParam="0.0" highBandFreqParam="7157" highBandShapeParam="On" eqModelParam="British" eqSatParam="Off" hpFreqParam="Off" outSatModelParam="Silky" outSatDriveParam="16.0" outGainParam="0.0" bypassParam="Off" modeParam="Stereo" lowBandBypassParam="Off" midBandBypassParam="Off" highBandBypassParam="Off" autoGainParam="Off"/>


----------



## Lemmonz (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Den for the presets!


----------



## Den (Apr 29, 2014)

Lemmonz @ Wed Apr 30 said:


> Thanks Den for the presets!




You are welcome.


----------



## Den (Jun 29, 2014)

Slick EQ was just updated to 1.0.2

http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-vos-slickeq/

Now, they really nailed it.
This new version sounds far better than previous versions.

Grab it now.

o=<


----------

